# Nutzerrolle aus LDAP Verzeichnis abrufen



## Mike90 (22. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Software, in der man sich mit seinem LDAP(Spring LDAP - org.springframework.ldap) User anmeldet. Nun möchte ich diesen erweitern und brauche zu einem Nutzernamen die entsprechende NutzerRolle aus dem LDAP Verzeichnis. 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man das abrufen kann ?

BG
M90


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (23. Aug 2012)

[XML]
<beans:bean id="ldapAuthProvider"  class="org.springframework.security.providers.ldap.LdapAuthenticationProvider"> 
    <beansroperty name="userDetailsContextMapper" ref = "userDetailsContextMapper"/> 
    <custom-authentication-provider/> 
</beans:bean> 

<beans:bean id="userDetailsContextMapper" 
        class="org.springframework.security.userdetails.ldap.LdapUserDetailsMapper"> 
        <beansroperty name="roleAttributes"> 
            <beans:list> 
                <beans:value>userRole</beans:value> 
            </beans:list> 
        </beansroperty> 
        <beansroperty name="rolePrefix" value="" /> 
</beans:bean> 
[/XML]



```
SecurityContextHolder.getContext().getAuthenticati on().getAuthorities();
```


----------



## Mike90 (23. Aug 2012)

Funktioniert das auch ohne Spring Security ? Nutze eigtl. nur Spring LDAP.


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (23. Aug 2012)

Uha ich glaube nicht. Spring Security verwaltet den Zugriff in dem Monent und das Security-Servlet hält den besagten Context. Kannst es ausprobieren aber ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Mike90 (24. Aug 2012)

Ok, werde das denn mit Spring Security machen.
Wie kann man sich denn mit Spring Security in einem Webservice(also keiner reinen Webanwendung) gegen das LDAP authentifizieren ? Aktuell nutze ich dazu Spring LDAP, aber möchte wenn ich Spring Security nutze auch alles darüber laufen lassen ?

Jmd eine Ahnung ?


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (24. Aug 2012)

19. LDAP Authentication


----------

